# 10.5.7 Mac OS X is here!



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

> Apple has launched the long-awaited 10.5.7 Mac OS X update to customers today through Mac OS X's Software Update utility.


About the Mac OS X 10.5.7 Update

Apple security updates

Combo 





Thoughts?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

About time! Hopefully this will fix Bluetooth iPhone tethering on the Unibody MacBooks.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Let the "should I use the combo update???" hoopla begin.

PS. As a timesaver, here's the answer:

a. Do you do regular maintenance (such as OnyX, AppleJack, Disk Warrior etc) on your system? Done it recently?
b. Do you have a full bootable backup that's up to date?
c. Did you repair permissions recently?

If you answered "yes" to all three questions, then the "delta" update should be fine. No reason to wait.

If you did not answer "yes" to ALL questions, *and* you have a fast internet connection, do those things, then download the "combo" update (which is much larger) and run it instead. You need to take the more scenic route.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

What's included?



> General
> 
> Includes latest security fixes.
> Includes additional RAW image support for several third-party cameras.
> ...


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

chas_m said:


> Let the "should I use the combo update???" hoopla begin.
> 
> PS. As a timesaver, here's the answer:
> 
> ...


What's to wait for? The Combo is halfway done for me.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Update is crawling for me, 20K sec. Also 449MB for MacPro.


----------



## fantastic (May 12, 2009)

ender78 said:


> Update is crawling for me, 20K sec. Also 449MB for MacPro.


LOL!!! yeah that's pretty much the same with me as well. Hmmmm...perhaps while I wait I should start the BBQ....maybe crack open a beer as well while the peameal bacon cooks nice and slow  

-- 442MB for MacBook and iMac C2D.


----------



## Twenty7Delta (Sep 18, 2005)

I keep getting the following error:

"The digital signature for this package is incorrect. The package may have been tampered with or corrupted since being signed by “Apple”."

and then the download fails???


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

I downloaded the update manually on my Mac Pro [came down at 1.2MB/sec] Few minutes later, after a few bouts of errors, my MBP downloaded the patch correctly. I think the servers are just overloaded


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

John Clay said:


> About time! Hopefully this will fix Bluetooth iPhone tethering on the Unibody MacBooks.


For the record, this does fix the Bluetooth iPhone tethering issues that were in the Unibody MacBooks and some early 2009 computers.


----------



## Wiggy88 (Oct 19, 2008)

Twenty7Delta said:


> I keep getting the following error:
> 
> "The digital signature for this package is incorrect. The package may have been tampered with or corrupted since being signed by “Apple”."
> 
> and then the download fails???


thats the same error message i continued to get when i first saw the downloadable file bout a few days ago. Theres a post bout it. although now.. when downloading again through software update I get same thing. 

I downloaded directly from apple downloads and install like charm. :baby:


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Just got it installed...so far so good.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Wiggy88 said:


> thats the same error message i continued to get when i first saw the downloadable file bout a few days ago. Theres a post bout it. although now.. when downloading again through software update I get same thing.
> 
> I downloaded directly from apple downloads and install like charm. :baby:


Got the same message. Download crawling and I have a Fibre Optic connection at home (100MBPS).


----------



## fantastic (May 12, 2009)

Well the BBQ is finished, and supper was incredibly good! There was quite the bonfire for a few seconds as I neglected to frequently check on the bacon, it was truly an epic moment indeed  Luckily I caught it just in time..... Anyways the iMac completed successfully no issues to speak of as of yet, the MacBook is unfortunately still downloading. Odd...The iMac picked up steam during the download and the MacBook is still taking its sweet time 

Meh.... Time to go outside and chill with the neighbors for a bit


----------



## johnb1 (Aug 6, 2006)

*10.5.7*

nope no problem here- I followed the suggestion of someone here and downloaded it right from apple's servers. Funny thing though, I did what it told me to do, then I shut the machine down, and it kinda restarted twice then booted up just fine...
Hm. the unarchiver is lightning fast though. Can't see any real difference...yet...
safari is v. 4 public beta...
and in ironic news....Microsoft announced that WIndows 7 will be released in the Winter to replace Vista which has met with less than enthusiatic reception, and we're still chugging along just fine. Hopefully a Snow Leopard will come along then and we'll see what's what


John B


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Just downloading the Combo.

Backup people.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm wondering if it will fix a bug with Toast 9 and the Apple DVD player,
No matter though, Got fed up with it and bought Toast 10 Pro.


----------



## tonyrubicon (Apr 15, 2008)

Twenty7Delta said:


> I keep getting the following error:
> 
> "The digital signature for this package is incorrect. The package may have been tampered with or corrupted since being signed by “Apple”."
> 
> and then the download fails???


I keep getting this error too on my MBP. Googled it too but nothing really comprehensive as far as resolution.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I'll wait until this weekend before _considering_ to apply the update. I'll check out all the discussions boards first, as usual.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Yay! They finally fixed the nVidia driver. UI is now smooth as glass, dock is speedy, minimizing doesn't lag.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

No problem here - feels pretty smooth - not sure what the positive is on Safari but it's quick.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Weird - I'm getting download errors when using Software Update.. it stops mid download saying that the digital signature is incorrect.

I'll download the combo update and try that...


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Mine's about 2/3 done but the time remaining keeps changing from between 30 mins to 3 hours.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

The Doug said:


> I'll wait until this weekend before _considering_ to apply the update. I'll check out all the discussions boards first, as usual.


+100000 

I'll wait as well.

I really hoped they fix the issues with the airport base station.

I know there's no specific release for the AEBS, but man, did they EVER pooch the last update. tptptptp


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Online feels really quick but the web was so slow earlier might be a illusion.

There is no impact on Mail which I was worried about or any other issues I've seen.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

Twenty7Delta said:


> I keep getting the following error:
> 
> "The digital signature for this package is incorrect. The package may have been tampered with or corrupted since being signed by “Apple”."
> 
> and then the download fails???


Same here. I even restarted a couple times to see if that helped. No dice. Never had any issues with any automatic software updates before, but this one flat out does not work.


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Well all that for nothing - I too got the error message. I'll try again in a few days.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I always use the Combo - did you try it?

Mac OS X 10.5.7 Combo Update


----------



## Wiggy88 (Oct 19, 2008)

lily18 said:


> Well all that for nothing - I too got the error message. I'll try again in a few days.


like i posted above. download the update from apple downloads and install manually


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

I did the software update route on a MBP. Worked with no problems. I haven't noticed anything different.


----------



## Wiggy88 (Oct 19, 2008)

Atroz said:


> I did the software update route on a MBP. Worked with no problems. I haven't noticed anything different.


ive noticed smoother spaces... smoother expose and dock movement and window management seems better. and fans cant tell.. but not running high rpm as frequent when using simple tasks.. (currently on late '08 aluminum macbook 2.4.. 4gb ram)


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> I always use the Combo - did you try it?
> 
> Mac OS X 10.5.7 Combo Update


MacDoc et al,

After the failed Software Update delta update, I downloaded the Combo Update.

It downloaded fine, but upon restarting my system, it hung on the light blue screen on shut down. I left it like this for 20 mins just in case it was some sort of firmware update, but I finally did the hard restart.

Upon start up, I had a few automatic restarts (as if it was doing an EFI firmware update, etc.,) and things are now working fine.

Safari 4 is now updated as well, and everything is great.

...I thought I would share this just in case anyone else experiences the same thing.

I should note that I'm running an early 2009 iMac - 2.93Ghz with ATI 4850 graphics card.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

mac_geek said:


> MacDoc et al,
> 
> After the failed Software Update delta update, I downloaded the Combo Update.
> 
> It downloaded fine, but upon restarting my system, it hung on the light blue screen on shut down. I left it like this for 20 mins just in case it was some sort of firmware update, but I finally did the hard restart.


Bunch of similar reports on Apple Discussions group. Unfortunately there's at least one report of blue screen cycling after using the combo update.
Still, the combo update is highly recommended.


----------



## tonyrubicon (Apr 15, 2008)

I downloaded the combo-- no issues installing.


----------



## mmp (Oct 20, 2001)

Made the update and also updated the Safari 4.0 beta. Since first installing Safari 4.0 beta I was constantly having the browser very slow and needing to use the reload page option constantly. After these two latest updates Safari is back to being snappy and reliable!:clap:


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

No problems here on a MBP 2.0CD, MacMini 1.66CD, and a RevB MBA. Combo Update all the way baby!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Both Camino and Safari seem smoother and more stable - we'll see more tomorrow after I get into the 40 windows each zone.

Web is fast again tho - hard to tell.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

Bluetooth on my Intel Mac Mini seems to be toast after the update, neither my Apple Wireless Keyboard or Microsoft Bluetooth Mouse are detectable.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Updated the threesome ~ !!!*

May 2008 i Mac 3.06, Nov 2008 (refurb) ( 2.5) MBP and Nov 2004 iBook.(1.33)
All via Software update no problems except iBook with only 768mb ram was SLOW updating!
Other two flew.
Have Shaw Extreme Connection which helps!

And maybe, just maybe Airport is tweeked.
Got great readings just now on SpeedTest despite three computers in network slowed up by iBook having a 'g' Airport card!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Just a note to expand upon something mentioned in passing by someone above.

There is also an update to Safari4beta out today. I had been tracking two bugs on the previous version which have disappeared in the new one (so far) ... colour me pleased ...

As for 10.5.7 I don't honestly notice a difference, but now I'm keen to check the internet speed since imobile and I live close to each other ...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

It feels better on the MacMini 2.0 on the office machine as well tho that may have been turning off the background batch rendering for SETi or some such which I claim is noticeable and staff claims is not


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

No difference for me on Internet speeds... same before and after results using Speednet:

http://www.speedtest.net/result/472534194.png


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Hmm.. my battery seemed to drain faster when my MBA was asleep.... odd. I'll have to keep an eye on that.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

I couldn't get it via software update, same error that others have reported. I got it fine though through Apple's support / downloads page.

After running the installer, my mac (iMac 20" aluminum late 2007) went into a loop, it kept trying to reboot but I kept getting error messages that it was unable to do something. After watching it loop 10 or 15 times, I force-powered off. When I powered-it on, it went through two more reboot-cycles before finally coming back up.

Everything is running normally now, and I haven't noticed any differences yet between 10.5.6 and 10.5.7.

-Stephanie


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

gwillikers said:


> Bunch of similar reports on Apple Discussions group. Unfortunately there's at least one report of blue screen cycling after using the combo update.
> Still, the combo update is highly recommended.


I would be another. Installed combo update downloaded from server directly. Blue screen kept cycling for 45mins until I did a hard restart. Then restart kept cycling 3-4 times. Now things seem normal.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I don't think internet speed improved - just the user experience with browsers seems better - toolkit tweaks maybe.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

mac_geek said:


> MacDoc et al,
> 
> After the failed Software Update delta update, I downloaded the Combo Update.
> 
> ...



I had this happen to me too. It seems to be somewhat common problem:

MacOS X 10.5.7 Is Out…. And Causes Me Grief For An Hour The IT Nerd


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Trevor... said:


> Bluetooth on my Intel Mac Mini seems to be toast after the update, neither my Apple Wireless Keyboard or Microsoft Bluetooth Mouse are detectable.


Combo or Delta update? My Intel MM works fine with Apple BT Keyboard (Aluminum) and BT Mouse (original-non-Mighty variety  )


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Didn't spring for the combo platter. Seamless installation. No appreciable improvements.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Updated my '09 Mac mini via Software Update -- flawless installation. Of course.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Maybe it is because Airport was tweaked?*



MacDoc said:


> I don't think internet speed improved - just the user experience with browsers seems better - toolkit tweaks maybe.



My Airport has been much more stable with update.
Early days of course!
Am getting consistent 14 - 18 + Mbs download speed on Speedtest/Shaw Test since update!
Maybe there was some prozac/valium for Airport Extreme/Express or inbuilt Cards in the update cocktail?
Or Cialis?


----------



## makuribu (Oct 26, 2005)

I got a failed delta download so went for the combo. A mere 730 megs 

Mine sat at the blue/grey screen of boredom, showing the grey spinning wheel for five seconds, then nothing for five seconds, repeatedly for a minute or two until I held the power button on my MacBook and put it out of its misery.

It started up and chugged for a while, then a message said "After updating boot cache the machine will restart", which I have never seen before. It restarted three times.

All is well but Dashboard had vanished from the dock. It was in Applications (with a creation date of when I installed 10.5.7) and works fine. 

No noticeable changes in performance, but I'm sure my cholesterol is lower.


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

imobile said:


> May 2008 i Mac 3.06, Nov 2008 (refurb) ( 2.5) MBP and Nov 2004 iBook.(1.33)
> All via Software update no problems except iBook with only 768mb ram was SLOW updating!
> Other two flew.
> Have Shaw Extreme Connection which helps!
> ...


I hope you know that the download speeds are because of Speedboost. It is free from Shaw and opens the bandwidth for the first while of a DL. If you have High speed it max out at 7.5 and Extreme is 15 Mbps


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

updated 3 macs with no issues.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> I always use the Combo - did you try it?
> 
> Mac OS X 10.5.7 Combo Update


+1 :clap:

Do it right the first time!!

Anyone else notice a double restart? It double pumped on my MBA. Seems to be smooth.

Software Update found the update to the Safari Public Beta - maybe more on that later.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*I know...*



cdncableguy said:


> I hope you know that the download speeds are because of Speedboost. It is free from Shaw and opens the bandwidth for the first while of a DL. If you have High speed it max out at 7.5 and Extreme is 15 Mbps


I have Extreme...
has maxed out as high as 23Mbps...
(consistently now at around 17-20)


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

rgray said:


> Anyone else notice a double restart?


Several Mac OS X updates in the past have required double restarts after installation. Mac OS X 10.4.11 comes to mind.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

rgray said:


> Anyone else notice a double restart?


I found 10.5.7 double restarted on all 3 test machines I've run it on - from what I recall a software update will do a double restart if it ever has to clear the boot cache or finish bits to install after a restart.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Updated using Software Updater and all is well. Double restart was the only issue.


----------



## rbrumble (May 21, 2005)

Just did my first-gen iMac:


----------



## rbrumble (May 21, 2005)

And here's my G4 iBook:


----------



## rbrumble (May 21, 2005)

And here's my awesomely awesome Dell Mini 9 hacintosh, brought up to 10.5.7 in about 20 minutes:


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Got it! For real this time!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

So this IS a new Safari build. Missed that. 3.2.3


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Yep, it's noticeably sped up. Maybe I'll actually start using Safari again...


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

rbrumble said:


> And here's my awesomely awesome Dell Mini 9 hacintosh, brought up to 10.5.7 in about 20 minutes:


Cool! So you can use the Software Update with your installation?


----------



## dante (Oct 14, 2008)

The only thing I noticed is that startup takes alittle longer than usual. I installed the new update last night.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

New Safari 4 popped up right after I installed on all 4 machines.


----------



## morespace54 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Weird windows issue?*

Anyone have a weird windows issue where the Finder fail to bring the selected window upfront (Safari and iTunes)? 

Mine seems to think the selected window is correctly upfront (as the "old" upfront window loose focus) when in fact, it doesn't bring the selected window upfront.


----------



## rbrumble (May 21, 2005)

kloan said:


> Cool! So you can use the Software Update with your installation?


I d/l'd the combo update and then booted into safe mode, reinstalled my osx extensions, and then booted normally to find all was well. The Dell Mini 9 install took half the time my G4 iBook did. The processor is a bit slower (1.6 atom vs. 1.2 PPC G4), but having over twice the ram (2 gig vs 768 mb) helps (a lot).


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

rbrumble said:


> I d/l'd the combo update and then booted into safe mode, reinstalled my osx extensions, and then booted normally to find all was well.


I've had my Mini 9 just a few days and am obviously less tech saavy than you. It seems the update has been problematic with a lot of Mini 9 users. Would you mind elaborating on how to boot into safe mode and reinstall OS X extensions.


----------



## rbrumble (May 21, 2005)

That would be enough to send screature's panties right up his bidness. I'll private message you. You have mail.


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks. I was a little worried about this topic at ehMac.


----------



## rbrumble (May 21, 2005)

Maybe we need Anya Major to come here to throw her hammer once more. Big Brother is lurking...


In some ways, the Mac community has lost the sense of rebellion that separated us from the pc drones. Instead of swimming upstream, we're forced to conform, conform, conform.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

rbrumble said:


> Maybe we need Anya Major to come here to throw her hammer once more. Big Brother is lurking...
> 
> 
> In some ways, the Mac community has lost the sense of rebellion that separated us from the pc drones. Instead of swimming upstream, we're forced to conform, conform, conform.


When some multibillion dollar corporation tells me I can be different by buying the same yet wonderful clothes, car, watch or computer, I wretch.

Sure, "Here's to the Crazy Ones," I'm all for it. It's just not that _alone_ that makes us, you know, special.


----------



## rbrumble (May 21, 2005)

HowEver said:


> When some multibillion dollar corporation tells me I can be different by buying the same yet wonderful clothes, car, watch or computer, I wretch.
> 
> Sure, "Here's to the Crazy Ones," I'm all for it. It's just not that _alone_ that makes us, you know, special.


It wasn't Apple I was referring to...


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

On a more banal note, was Safari 4 updated in 10.5.7? Is it still beta? Mine is...


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

mrjimmy said:


> On a more banal note, was Safari 4 updated in 10.5.7? Is it still beta? Mine is...


I believe it's still Beta, but if you run update again, there's an update for the beta.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Elric said:


> I believe it's still Beta, but if you run update again, there's an update for the beta.


Thanks!


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just updated last night. I notice that my Finder version is 10.5.8. Same as everyone elses?


----------



## makuribu (Oct 26, 2005)

I haven't checked About Finder before.
Finder 10.5.8 
OS X Version 10.5.7



csonni said:


> Just updated last night. I notice that my Finder version is 10.5.8. Same as everyone elses?


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

I haven't updated yet. I'm still on 10.5.6 and my finder version is 10.5.8, too.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

MacDoc said:


> I always use the Combo - did you try it?
> 
> Mac OS X 10.5.7 Combo Update


Hi MacDoc,

Can you clarify why you use the Combo update? I've always just taken the regular update b/c I thought the combo was if you weren't up to the latest version before the last update?

Just curious...


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thus far this update has caused me nothing but trouble on my Mac Pro, ran perfect on my Macbook Pro.
Mac Pro is now constantly crashing, mostly when using Final Cut Pro. Have never had any issues ever until this update.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

After downloading and installing using the control panel update...
My Mac Mini went into the endless desktop mode image with nothing on it at the reboot,
It rebooted twice before the endless desktop appeared with nothing on it.
So I crossed my fingers and gave it the hard reboot.(Pushed the power reset)

Everything came up fine, Logged in and rebuilt the permissions,
I'm now using OSX 10.5.7 with no problems so far.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

corey111 said:


> Thus far this update has caused me nothing but trouble on my Mac Pro, ran perfect on my Macbook Pro.
> Mac Pro is now constantly crashing, mostly when using Final Cut Pro. Have never had any issues ever until this update.


Re-install the 10.5.7 combo update.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Used Software Update for my previous generation Mini and Macbook, no issues, all is well. However, as a precaution made sure to use SuperDuper for a current backup before proceeding.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I opted to just go for the Delta (Software Update) version since I had recently verified that my system was in good running order (AppleJack, Disk Warrior, DU).

I had a bit of trouble downloading the update (it's big!) but once installed, no issues.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

*Fyi:*

There's a nasty bug affecting many Apple portables after applying the 10.5.7 update. It manifests itself as a lockup every second time the machine is put to sleep, requiring a hard reboot. My MacBookPro is affected, and I am currently testing the solution that was posted in Apple Discussions Forum.

_Problem: deactivated ethernet port in the active network environment while using airport causes the sleep lockup in 10.5.7._
The above thread in Apple Discussions is quite long, but reading the last 25% of the posts will take you to the solutions. There are some that recommend deleting some com.apple preferences as well as activating the ethernet port.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for that info, hopefully it will help someone. I don't appear to be affected, as my machine has gone to sleep more than twice.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Updated my first generation G4 Mac Mini and my first-generation entry-level MacBook via software update and both of them seem to be working properly with no problems of any kind.

Cheers


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Updated my Macbook with 10.5.7 Combo- no hitches.
Updated my G5 Powermac with the same Combo. Restarted, but my desktop came up with no Finder. Just the desktop picture. What's strange is that the desktop pic came up without starting with my login. I did a hard restart which brought me to 2 restarts and all was back to normal. Strange.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Ran the combo updater a few days ago and have had a few issues with Safari 4 not responding to key input, switching tabs, etc. Now iTunes cannot connect to my iPhone, so the error reads, though I have an iPod Touch.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Finally bit the bullet, downloaded the combo installer, and ran it this morning. Two restarts, neither of which were as long as I've seen with other updates. No problems so far, all seems hunky dory.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Still smooth sailing, everything is just fine. The only thing I've noticed (so far) is that they have changed the Energy Saver icon in the System Preferences pane to a compact fluorescent.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

The Doug said:


> Still smooth sailing, everything is just fine. The only thing I've noticed (so far) is that they have changed the Energy Saver icon in the System Preferences pane to a compact fluorescent.


Not on mine....???


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Downloaded the combo and installed it on my Mac Pro... no issues so far...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Me too! Question to those who do not: did you use the combo or the delta update? Just curious.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

rgray said:


> Me too! Question to those who do not: did you use the combo or the delta update? Just curious.


Delta.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

mrjimmy said:


> Delta.


Interesting. The Doug says he used the combo, so did I.....

We both have the new icon.... Just one more reason to go Combo on updates...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Seems to be no discernible reason for it. There's a thread on the Apple Discussion forums about it.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

rgray said:


> Interesting. The Doug says he used the combo, so did I.....
> 
> We both have the new icon.... Just one more reason to go Combo on updates...


Combo here and...


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

rgray said:


> Interesting. The Doug says he used the combo, so did I.....
> 
> We both have the new icon.... Just one more reason to go Combo on updates...


I know. I really feel as though I'm missing out. It's kind of ruined my day.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I tell you Safari speed is worth the price of admission :clap:


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Agree ~*



MacDoc said:


> I tell you Safari speed is worth the price of admission :clap:


And my MBP ( 2008 last model) is snappier too!

And the stability of Airport.
Guess I'm the only one who has noted a huge improvement re wireless!


----------



## greydoggie (Apr 21, 2009)

My energy saver symbol was already like that before I did the update.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Suddenly mine is also!

Glad I saved time with the Delta update.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*SIGH ~ I jumped the gun*



imobile said:


> And my MBP ( 2008 last model) is snappier too!
> 
> And the stability of Airport.
> Guess I'm the only one who has noted a huge improvement re wireless!



It seemed to be better but now it has returned to its ON again, OFF again crap!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

The Energy Saver Icon was updated in 10.5.6 --> At least for those of us who used the Combo Update to 10.5.6.


----------



## biovizier (Dec 21, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> The Energy Saver Icon was updated in 10.5.6 --> At least for those of us who used the Combo Update to 10.5.6.


Everybody should have gotten the new icon with 10.5.7 regardless of version - it's listed in the bom with 32-bit CRC checksum=83395574. But since pref pane icons are cached, not everyone will see it -- quitting "System Preferences" if it is running and deleting "~/Library/Caches/com.apple.preferencepanes.cache" should cause the new icon to be displayed the next time "System Preferences" is launched.

By the way, does anybody else consider it odd that at a time when Apple are making a big deal of advertising unibody Macs as mercury free, they would choose to swap an icon of a good old-fashioned tungsten filament, mercury-free incandescent bulb with a fancy new mercury containing compact fluorescent?...


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

I've reinstalled Final Cut Studio, reinstalled the update via combo and still have issues using FCP.
I've since narrowed it down to just happen when I do ANYTHING to a sequence thats using a Magic Bullet Looks plugin.
Have not heard anything back from Magic Bullet yet regarding it.
The Only thing left to do is reinstall leopard and not update to 10.5.7.


----------



## jlevett (Sep 19, 2007)

*Kernel panic after update to 10.5.7*

I'm a relatively new Mac owner and proceeded with the OS 10.5.7 update just now on my refurbed mac mini. On the restart I have a kernel panic situation. Restarting as suggested brings up the same problem (repeatedly), I am looking for help as to where to go from here.

What happened during the download was that there was a time out, I said to continue and everything seemed to be progressing well until the restart.

Information I think is important from the screen is as follows (note, some info is hidden by the restart message:

panic(cpu 0 caller 0x001AC125): "version mis-match between kernel and cpu pm"...
Debugger called: <panic>
Backtrace (CPU 0), frame : Return Address....
.
.
.
.
Backtrace terminated - invalid frame pointer 0
.
.
.
Mac OS version:
Not yet set

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 9.7.0: Tue...
System model na,e: macmini2.1...

Any help or advice would be much appreciated. My kernel may be panicking, but I'm not, yet.

Cheers!


----------



## sharkman (Nov 26, 2002)

Are you able to download the Combo Update and apply that?


----------



## jlevett (Sep 19, 2007)

sharkman, I'm not sure if you are replying to me, but seeing as the problem occurs at startup which doesn't progress beyond the grey screen with the apple symbol before the problem presents itself, even if the Combo Update can be applied, I need a little more guidance about how to proceed.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

jlevett said:


> sharkman, I'm not sure if you are replying to me, but seeing as the problem occurs at startup which doesn't progress beyond the grey screen with the apple symbol before the problem presents itself, even if the Combo Update can be applied, I need a little more guidance about how to proceed.


Try restarting, and again, and again.

On a 2008 MacBook Pro I dealt with about 20 minutes of restarts, and that was with the Combo updater. After that, flawless operation. Snappier, in fact.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

corey111 said:


> I've reinstalled Final Cut Studio, reinstalled the update via combo and still have issues using FCP.
> I've since narrowed it down to just happen when I do ANYTHING to a sequence thats using a Magic Bullet Looks plugin.
> Have not heard anything back from Magic Bullet yet regarding it.
> The Only thing left to do is reinstall leopard and not update to 10.5.7.


A beautiful illustration of why the correct procedure is to back up the system either as a clone or a disk image, test the back-up then update the system. While it can take a several hours to do a good back-up this can done at a time the computer is not in use. Restore can then be done quickly and you do not have to reinstall applications, updates and so on. This is especially true when using big third party apps like FCP or Adobe CS.

With Macs System and even Security updates can be done at your leisure. I still have not installed the last 3 Tiger Security Updates as I do want to update Flash and ShockWave to version 10.

Corey has spent at least a week trying to accomplish the very thing that a good back-up could have done in less than an hour.beejacon


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes... unfortunatly you are correct.
I do complete regular back ups on 2 of my 3 machines. 
However as luck would have it, it's that 3rd mac that I don't do regular back ups on that is having difficulty.
I've since turned it into target disc mode to get some work done using my Power Mac, and today I'm going to have to do a complete re-install of the operating system..... and NOT update to 10.5.7


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

corey111 said:


> Yes... unfortunatly you are correct.
> I do complete regular back ups on 2 of my 3 machines.
> However as luck would have it, it's that 3rd mac that I don't do regular back ups on that is having difficulty.
> I've since turned it into target disc mode to get some work done using my Power Mac, and today I'm going to have to do a complete re-install of the operating system..... and NOT update to 10.5.7


The reason that some of us harp on system back-ups is that we have been there too! Hopefully someone else will learn from this although the personal disaster is certainly the most effective teaching aid. 

Thankfully I think you may at least be able to escape data loss.


----------



## morespace54 (Mar 4, 2005)

The Doug said:


> Still smooth sailing, everything is just fine. The only thing I've noticed (so far) is that they have changed the Energy Saver icon in the System Preferences pane to a compact fluorescent.


Actually, I had that since day 1 on my MB Uni


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

My bluetooth mouse has not been working very well since the 10.5.7 update. It has been dropping connection since the upgrade a few times a day. Normally, deleting it and re-pairing will get it back. Today, no dice. My system does not see it all all


----------



## fantastic (May 12, 2009)

Digital_Gary said:


> My bluetooth mouse has not been working very well since the 10.5.7 update. It has been dropping connection since the upgrade a few times a day. Normally, deleting it and re-pairing will get it back. Today, no dice. My system does not see it all all


Hmmm... That's odd. What kind of bluetooth mouse are you using? Apple or a third party? Because my Apple Mighty Mouse has been working flawlessly


----------



## jlevett (Sep 19, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Try restarting, and again, and again.
> 
> On a 2008 MacBook Pro I dealt with about 20 minutes of restarts, and that was with the Combo updater. After that, flawless operation. Snappier, in fact.


Thanks for your response, but no dice on this one. My mac mini's kernel is still panicking. Any other advice would be welcome.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

fantastic said:


> Hmmm... That's odd. What kind of bluetooth mouse are you using? Apple or a third party? Because my Apple Mighty Mouse has been working flawlessly


Logitech MX900. I ran the 10.5.7 update again and that got the mouse back for now. I'm guessing it will drop connection again sometime.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Has anyone run OnyX 2.0.4 after applying the 10.5.7 update? Just curious - usually when there's an OS update I'm reticent to run OnyX for a while. Colour me cautious.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I've been on the road for nearly a month now and had been having issues with airport dropping WIFI networks at campgrounds. It would work steady and solid for about four hours and then mysteriously quit and not allow me to ever log on to the particular network again.

I finally relented and downloaded 10.5.7 update yesterday on a very slow connection. Took over two hours. Once installed, all my Airport issues disappeared and everything works normally.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Digital_Gary said:


> Logitech MX900. I ran the 10.5.7 update again and that got the mouse back for now. I'm guessing it will drop connection again sometime.


Bluetooth gone again


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

My unibody MBP is sluggish and freezes constantly. Re-installing right now from fresh. Not gonna be updating until 10.5.8 comes out. Fed up.  Worse Apple update for me yet.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

DG - that's why I went with the RF version .....BT sucks.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

I've been using this mouse since early 10.4 with at least 10 different laptops. I haven't had any issues with it until 10.5.7. I know others have had major BT issues all along but my experience has always been positive..... until now


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I've also noticed Bluetooth flakeyness with 10.5.7 on my MBA.

I use a Logitech V270 BT Mouse and lately the computer will say it's paired, but not actually move the cursor and the mouse will not think it's paired. I have to delete and re-pair the mouse every time I rewake the laptop. This didn't happen in any other 10.5.X


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Just installed 10.5.7 and I noticed an immediate speed improvement. No downsides yet.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> Just installed 10.5.7 and I noticed an immediate speed improvement. No downsides yet.


Fascinating.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Ottawaman said:


> Fascinating.


Indeed.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

damn vulcans.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I was actually going to revive this and comment how much continued speed both Camino and Safari continue to offer so whatever Apple did to the toolkit it's a very good thing.


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

I am reviving this thread as it appears that I am having difficulties applying 10.5.7 to my new refurb Mini. The updater in Software Download will not install no matter what I try, Safe Mode included. It just hangs at approx. 5%. I am now downloading the Combo Updater and will see if I can get anything out of it.

If this is going to be a huge PITA should I leave the Mini at 10.5.4?


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

wow I can't believe how bad 10.5.7 has been for me. Safari crashing, programs crashing and Office 2008 just crashed for the first time since I bought it in September. I have never had this many problems using OSX since OSX first came out. It has mostly just been Safari crashing and some programs but it is happening far to regular now and I am afraid I am not used to it. I was just editing something for school in word and it crashed before I saved it and I didn't back up the edit so I lost about 20 minutes of work and I am pressed for time. Save, save, save is the best advise but I have never had problems so I never bothered to save as often as I should.

Anyone else having problems with this update or am I one unlucky sod


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

10.5.7 running smooth as glass for me with no issues whatever.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm having no problems with the last update.


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

I guess my problem with taking the Mini up to 10.5.7 was that the Combo update that I had downloaded needs 10.5.5 first. So I am getting the 10.5.6 Combo which from there I can go to 10.5.7.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

10.5.7 combo updater will update from 10.5. Maybe you just got the regular 10.5.7 updater and not the combo version?


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

I updated with the combo because I had some minor problems the last update. I am not sure what is going on but nothing a good format won't take care of I hope  I will hold off until July to format because I am busy, but either way I think a format would do some good and get rid of the clutter.


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

Digital_Gary said:


> 10.5.7 combo updater will update from 10.5. Maybe you just got the regular 10.5.7 updater and not the combo version?


Maybe I was doufus and downloaded the Server Update.


----------

